# Shady Tip - This is What Happens with Cheap PAX



## Snap (Jan 3, 2015)

I had two ladies get in my car and asked me to refer them to a nice Italian restaurant. I took them to a place i really like and I figured they would like it. As I was dropping them off, the paying rider told her friend how great Uber is and that the tip is included in the ride. I told them that NO tip is included, that it is very much appreciated but NOT required or included. The friend of the paying rider then hands me 3 dollars, and thanks me for the referral for the restaurant. I thank them and go on my way. later that night I was going over the invoice to match up the rides because Uber was having major problems on paying for rides and they were not showing up in the rider or invoice. I noticed one was 3 dollars short from what i wrote down..










The Craziest thing is that the PAYING Rider DID NOT Even give me the tip. It was her friend. I find it amazing that Uber would just take their word and take it out. - $3.00 Dollars on and $8. dollar fair (with 2.2x surge)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber just made a liar and thief out of you by taking the passenger's word over yours and not even bother to ask you. F that Uber rep that took your money out of your hand. This is theft.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Snap said:


> I had two ladies get in my car and asked me to refer them to a nice Italian restaurant. I took them to a place i really like and I figured they would like it. As I was dropping them off, the paying rider told her friend how great Uber is and that the tip is included in the ride. I told them that NO tip is included, that it is very much appreciated but NOT required or included. The friend of the paying rider then hands me 3 dollars, and thanks me for the referral for the restaurant. I thank them and go on my way. later that night I was going over the invoice to match up the rides because Uber was having major problems on paying for rides and they were not showing up in the rider or invoice. I noticed one was 3 dollars short from what i wrote down..
> 
> View attachment 4509
> 
> ...


Apparently you pissed off the paying rider, and uber.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The paying rider seems to take it personally when one of their riders has the decency to give you a tip. It makes them feel bad for being the cheapo that they are. It is their mission now to save face and have you punished. I don't usually get adjustments, but can get low ratings from these types of rides.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe they hated the restaurant


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Write back to CSR. Explain situation and please highlight that the PAX paying for the Trip was not the one who "Tipped" you but the PAX who wasn't on the account. 

Make sure they understand that you said that when the PAX brought up the Tip question, you said that "a tip was not required. Nicely but firmly state that the $3 Tip is yours and that you expect a credit refund immediately. If Uber wants to take a "Tip" from you, I'm sure there is a Class Action Lawyer with an ongoing lawsuit in litigation that would love to hear from you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Snap said:


> I had two ladies get in my car and asked me to refer them to a nice Italian restaurant. I took them to a place i really like and I figured they would like it. As I was dropping them off, the paying rider told her friend how great Uber is and that the tip is included in the ride. I told them that NO tip is included, that it is very much appreciated but NOT required or included. The friend of the paying rider then hands me 3 dollars, and thanks me for the referral for the restaurant. I thank them and go on my way. later that night I was going over the invoice to match up the rides because Uber was having major problems on paying for rides and they were not showing up in the rider or invoice. I noticed one was 3 dollars short from what i wrote down..
> 
> View attachment 4509
> 
> ...











What do you expect from uber ?
Three dollars, what a joke.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This is the part of the way Uber has branded the "cashless" and "no tipping". It isn't the amount of the tip for some people who could obviously afford it. Heck, we all know that anyone taking Uber vs a taxi is saving at least 50% or more. With many Uber PAX it is that "they know" how to use the Uber Service. "Knowing" that "No Tipping is required or included" is actually being "cool". 

The Paying PAX was trying to show the non paying PAX "the Uber Way". But again, that $3 was a Tip and it's yours.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Weaksauce.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Travis should be drawn in his own vomit


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.

http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


Complains the driver didn't tell him tips are included, what an ass.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


_SUV guy offering candy and water ,a rider who tipped a whopping $2.00 is complaining? Sure glad I don't offer ANYTHING!!!!! _


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _SUV guy offering candy and water ,a rider who tipped a whopping $2.00 is complaining? Sure glad I don't offer ANYTHING!!!!! _


_Hey Long Time,where did Al go? _


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Unfrikkenbelievable! Is there a comment section on the blog? If so, I hope this person is being set straight.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

That's so pathetic.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Unfrikkenbelievable! Is there a comment section on the blog? If so, I hope this person is being set straight.


Comments for the article are closed. 
Another shameless entitled son of a ***** who has no empathy and integrity to appreciate a ride by making it right to the driver but attempting to back stab him and make a news article about his shameful act.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Hey Long Time,where did Al go? _


Nobody like Al...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't understand if these customers have negative IQ or what?! You dont ever HAVE/NEED to tip, it is a gratuity and if you are getting an amazing service at a lower price wouldn't you want to give the driver something as a recognition? They get cheap rides and after tipping a couple dollars they complain to Uber. Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


BTW, the guy who wrote this blog's name is John Aravosis, and he's in the DC market. His bio says he's a "frequent pundit" on a bunch of shows like Hardball and the O'Reilly Factor. He's got a law degree, this guy is pretty well-off and is still *****ing about the $2!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@aravosis on Twitter.

That $8.10 ride - $1 safe rider fee - 20% Uber fee = $5.68 to the driver.

Unlike a cabbie, the UberX driver pays for his own maintenance, gas, insurance, fees, etc., on his own personal car. He also has twice the tax burden, since he is his own employer. Yet look at how much more money the cab driver gets.

Tipping is not necessary in any situation! That's what tipping means. Uber only says that for marketing purposes.

Go to the Uber app, click the little person in the circle at the top left-hand corner. Select About -> Legal -> Terms & Conditions -> #4: Payment. It reads:

"This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, *Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity* to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while *you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider *who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. *Gratuities are voluntary.* After you have received services obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider. In the event you feel unwelcome pressure to provide a gratuity, you may factor that experience into the rating or additional feedback you give."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Unfrikkenbelievable! Is there a comment section on the blog? If so, I hope this person is being set straight.


It's not that unbelievable!! For years, I've highly monitored the millenial Blogger/tweeters during Austin's SXSW. Overwhelming number of whiners who savaged a competitor's shuttle service for being late, even in the rain, while paying ridiculously low prices for tickets. They expected seamless service for pennies, with 150k+ attendees packing the area. Words are their weapons, and they will use their full arsenal to destroy. Show them a little attention, and they cut even deeper. We prefer the advance manifest groups, they are more mature, (and they have real jobs!!!! Lol)


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4511
> 
> What do you expect from uber ?
> Three dollars, what a joke.


Uber isn't the guilty party here..it's the ******bag pax who had the ****ing nerve to ask for the $3 tip back.. if the OP wrote uber they will give back the $3 no questions asked. I've had chargebacks too and every time uber has given me back the money.. when I wrote them..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It's not that unbelievable!! For years, I've highly monitored the millenial Blogger/tweeters during Austin's SXSW. Overwhelming number of whiners who savaged a competitor's shuttle service for being late, even in the rain, while paying ridiculously low prices for tickets. They expected seamless service for pennies, with 150k+ attendees packing the area. Words are their weapons, and they will use their full arsenal to destroy. Show them a little attention, and they cut even deeper. We prefer the advance manifest groups, they are more mature, (and they have real jobs!!!! Lol)


This blogger is over 50, not a millennial.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aravosis


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


Biggest scumbag ever.. ****ing gall on this loser. If this asshole ever gets in my car..I will slap him across his face.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Biggest scumbag ever.. ****ing gall on this loser. If this asshole ever gets in my car..I will slap him across his face.


Dang Raquel lol.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Dang Raquel lol.


That story made my blood boil..


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber isn't the guilty party here..it's the ******bag pax who had the ****ing nerve to ask for the $3 tip back.. if the OP wrote uber they will give back the $3 no questions asked. I've had chargebacks too and every time uber has given me back the money.. when I wrote them..


An average Uber driver is just going to say, three dollars ? Screw it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> An average Uber driver is just going to say, three dollars ? Screw it.


Still we work our hearts out for that money...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This blogger is over 50, not a millennial.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aravosis


Same crowd/influence -it is who he panders too. They've put snark on a new level.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Same crowd/influence -it is who he panders too. They've put snark on a new level.


How true


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This blogger is over 50, not a millennial.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aravosis


So what? He's still a ******bag..and I let him know that on twitter.

Matter of fact we should all send him a piece of our [email protected] on Twitter.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So what? He's still a ******bag..and I let him know that on twitter.


I'm his age, and in the IT sector. People in our age group had two choices as the Internet evolved: stay with conservative business principles, or be "cool" with the "new kids". The social media markets to immediate messages, quickly replacing the message with another "shock and awe" one, and completely reinventing the brand if PR goes south. Civility does not sell. :-(


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I'm his age, and in the IT sector. People in our age group had two choices as the Internet evolved: stay with conservative business principles, or be "cool" with the "new kids". The social media markets to immediate messages, quickly replacing the message with another "shock and awe" one, and completely reinventing the brand if PR goes south. Civility does not sell. :-(


This is sort of a reply, the old yahoo message boards were so funny, not really snarky, just funny replies .
I swear some of those people were so witty and funny they could have wrote comedy. It was trolls trolling trolls, people posting websites that they were trolling. One of the funny people was Ednabambrick , you can Google her.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


This guy is truly something else. He *****es about a $2 tip yet they ask for money to support his useless blog at several points. Best one of all, he is trying to get people to sign up through him for Uber so he can get his $30 free rides.

And this part really made me wince:

(UPDATE: *Well, I just found out that you don't tip Uber drivers. * My driver was not clear on that point when I offered up a tip. He should have been. So that knocks ANOTHER two dollars off the fare, as I usually round up a dollar and change when I take a cab in town. AND A FURTHER UPDATE:* I emailed Uber to ask about the tipping policy re UberX. I got an email back within a few hours, telling me that you absolutely do NOT have to tip on Uber, meaning, unlike with taxis, tips are not expected, required, etc.* - it's something that sets them apart from taxis. They credited me the $2 tip I gave the driver, even though I didn't ask them to. I liked the driver, just felt he could have made clear that *on Uber you don't need to tip like you do/should with a cab.]*

You do/should tip a cab but never tip a guy giving you what you acknowledge is superior service at a better price in his own vehicle just because Uber says so.

Cheap Bastard now has a new definition.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> This is sort of a reply, the old yahoo message boards were so funny, not really snarky, just funny replies .
> I swear some of those people were so witty and funny they could have wrote comedy. It was trolls trolling trolls, people posting websites that they were trolling. One of the funny people was Ednabambrick , you can Google her.


True! Then it became real and personal. My God, the damage I have seen inflicted on companies merely to humor the ego of some brat. :-(


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Another great quote from the article:

"I will say that this was the cleanest and nicest cab and driver I've ever had in this city. And I've had more than a few times that I called a cab, even reserved it in advance, and it just didn't show up.

Can't rave about the Uber folks enough. And can't believe I waited this long to try them out.

Once again, if you want to create a new account and get a $30 credit towards your first ride (and help me get a $30 credit as well), use this link to register. Registration is free."

*NO TIP FOR YOU says the TIP NAZI*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> True! Then it became real and personal. My God, the damage I have seen inflicted on companies merely to humor the ego of some brat. :-(


If you leave a bad review on Yelp, business owners take it very serious, offer refunds if you delete your review ,etc. I only give bad Yelp reviews to businesses that really deserve it. People give glowing 5 star reviews on Yelp to bad restaurants, bad businesses. 
I've learned not to trust yelp reviews, even if a business has hundreds of good reviews.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> This guy is truly something else. He *****es about a $2 tip yet they ask for money to support his useless blog at several points. Best one of all, he is trying to get people to sign up through him for Uber so he can get his $30 free rides.
> 
> And this part really made me wince:
> 
> ...


It's like people don't read what they write.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I know I'm preaching to the choir but...

From the time the Partner Driver pulls up to the time the PAX is dropped off, that great Uber Experience has nothing to do with the Uber App. Remember, the "Uber App", as stressed by Uber Technologies, "...is not a transportation company".

Pricing, Branding, and PAX matching expectations to their experience have a small part in the evaluation. But again, Whether it is a bad, average, good, or great experience is dependent on the Partner Driver.

Might be time for City and State Labor & Transportation related officials to support their constituents (uh...Drivers) and make sure Uber removes all "No Tipping, Tipping Included, Tipping not required" branding from all Uber websites, emails, and 3rd party sources (AKA Trolls, Shills, PR firms, Interns, etc).

This should be part of any negotiations that City and States have with TNCs/Uber. Whether Tipping is better or higher wages/compensation is better in USA is for another discussion (really I get the higher compensation over tipping).

Tipping is used in the USA to reward service related jobs/contractors as a voluntary choice by the consumer to compensate as the consumer sees appropriate. Uber has no say in the matter and should not be even able to Brand the product as anything other than "cash is not required". Saying "Tips not required", "Tips included", or even crediting a PAX for a Cash Tip should not be allowed.

But that's just silly me.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Nobody like Al...


ha ha


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

**** that clown and Uber's bullshit no tipping policy. It's not required but it's NOT a problem to get them.

Idiots will fully deserve every bit of non-english speaking piss poor service Uber will naturally devolve into.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

He responded on Twitter, but says the driver lied because he accepted a tip? Maybe I'm missing something or there's more to the story.

Tipping not required is different than tipping forbidden. I went to a Starbucks in a Target where tipping was actually forbidden. So that seems different.

Besides water and candy are not required, yet he took them it seems. Was this lying or deception on the rider's part? Which way is it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561520350996213760


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

grams777 said:


> He responded on Twitter, but says the driver lied because he accepted a tip? Maybe I'm missing something or there's more to the story.
> 
> Tipping not required is different than tipping forbidden. I went to a Starbucks in a Target where tipping was actually forbidden. So that seems different.
> 
> ...


In his bio on the original post, he mentioned that he's a frequent pundit on shows like the O'Reilly Factor, Hardball, etc. It would be interesting to email them the original post with the twitter rebuttal and the forum link. See if he takes flack for being an elitist Democrat.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I really wish I could post a pic of the UberX driver that came up the other day when I ordered... She looked like she was 19 and a serious drug addict. I know I can't judge based on looks alone, but I had my kid with me and my gut said NO ****ING WAY! Plus, she had a 4.5. I cancelled and ordered Lyft. Super nice guy took us safely and courteously to the airport. Worth the extra money.

This is what Uber service is becoming. My husband took an uber to pick up our car from the shop. A really nice Haitian Guy told him it was all "bad people" driving for uber now. He swears they're selling drugs, and said pax are trying to hit him up for pills.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

@grams777 Please post that in ******bag thread. Don't want anybody missing out on learning what an absolute moron this well respected (sorry,no sarcastic font) journalist this guy is.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_When I go to a restaurant ,I have never been told,oh its not to tip. _


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

nice job catching that surge tho!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Passengers will never get any less cheap. Their behavior can only get worse, and they can only make more trouble for you. If you continue to drive Uber, your life will get worse until you want to die. STOP> NOW!

This isn’t a game. Turn off the app and help now.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Passengers will never get any less cheap. Their behavior can only get worse, and they can only make more trouble for you. If you continue to drive Uber, your life will get worse until you want to die. STOP> NOW!
> 
> This isn't a game. Turn off the app and help now.


I just left a tweet for him. How does it show up on that page and how do I post it here?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

This is all on UBER, not the PAX. 

Everything Uber tells them, and everything they see in the press says tip are included and we make lots of money. 

If my waitress was making $30 an hour and menu said tips are included, I would not tip them. 

Wealthy people watch every dollar. Wealthy guy once told me, " If you watch the dimes, the dollars will take care of themselves".

Blame Uber, and post the truth on every news site or blog possible.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

The Kid said:


> This is all on UBER, not the PAX.
> 
> Everything Uber tells them, and everything they see in the press says tip are included and we make lots of money.
> 
> ...


Posting will do you no good. The only way around this type of stuff is to protest rich people and large companies in general. Occupy Wall Street was the correct way to go.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


The moral of that story is "Don't give riders Nothing for NOTHING".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Comments for the article are closed.
> Another shameless entitled son of a ***** who has no empathy and integrity to appreciate a ride by making it right to the driver but attempting to back stab him and make a news article about his shameful act.


He should be hunted down and virtually stoned!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> @aravosis on Twitter.
> 
> That $8.10 ride - $1 safe rider fee - 20% Uber fee = $5.68 to the driver.
> 
> ...


Great! We should all print that out and stick it up in our cars - but do remember to leave out the last two sentances!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Great! We should all print that out and stick it up in our cars - but do remember to leave out the last two sentances!


Yes, those were added on as a result of this forum, I'm certain


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Here's another example. A passenger sings the praises of UberX, how he got an SUV on UberX, and only had a $8 fare but had a $10 credit. The driver also offered him and his passenger candy and water. So what does the rider do? He gripes to high heaven, including a blog and complaint to uber, that he gave the driver a $2 tip. Uber then credits the $2 back to the rider and probably got the driver in trouble.
> 
> http://americablog.com/2014/01/im-uber-pleased-1st-ride-uber-taxi-alternative.html
> 
> View attachment 4513


Clicked on link above for AmericaBlog, clicked on a story and see a pop up asking for a donation. This guy is begging for money.

Question: If I donate 1 cent, will he loose money on the processing fee?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Next time the Uber "No Tipping" question come up I thinking about this line.

PAX: Are we good.
Me: What do you mean?
PAX: Uber tells me "Uber is not a transportation provider. No need to tip."
Me: Correct, No need to Tip the App.

Or maybe our Driver slogan should be: "Don't Tip the App, Tip the Driver".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Clicked on link above for AmericaBlog, clicked on a story and see a pop up asking for a donation. This guy is begging for money.
> 
> Question: If I donate 1 cent, will he loose money on the processing fee?


I like the way you think @The Kid! That's gotta be the case. Seeing that this fellow is so keen at supporting multi-billion dollar conglomerates, he can contribute to the good fortune of a clever financial institution. I'm sure they wont forgo their "safe profit fee" even if the customer loses out on the transaction.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Snap said:


> I had two ladies get in my car and asked me to refer them to a nice Italian restaurant. I took them to a place i really like and I figured they would like it. As I was dropping them off, the paying rider told her friend how great Uber is and that the tip is included in the ride. I told them that NO tip is included, that it is very much appreciated but NOT required or included. The friend of the paying rider then hands me 3 dollars, and thanks me for the referral for the restaurant. I thank them and go on my way. later that night I was going over the invoice to match up the rides because Uber was having major problems on paying for rides and they were not showing up in the rider or invoice. I noticed one was 3 dollars short from what i wrote down..
> 
> View attachment 4509
> 
> ...


^^^
I hope that they love Papa John's.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Complains the driver didn't tell him tips are included, what an ass.


but there aint a penny of tip INCLUDED


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The worse pax are the ones who ride for free, (even with the driver getting paid for it). I remember a couple of years ago back in Long Island, NY, when I used to drive in Nassau County, they had a "free cab" night (I forgot which day it was). The tabs were paid by all the local bar owners. I'm so glad I chose not to drive that night, because some of my fellow drivers did and all sorts of nightmare stories like ones you've heard of like (urinating, vomiting, littering, belligerence and much more). Of course the drivers that night were getting paid by the hour. It was pretty decent I heard. To me I wouldn't have been worth it.

I guess the only thing worse then free would be the company paying the pax to ride.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 4511
> 
> What do you expect from uber ?
> Three dollars, what a joke.


Ah Grandma UBER. Now this is a hallmark moment!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Biggest scumbag ever.. ****ing gall on this loser. If this asshole ever gets in my car..I will slap him across his face.


You go girl. Give him the ol slapperoo.


----------

